
A Trick That Hides Censored Websites Inside Cat Videos - fraqed
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2017/04/a-system-that-hides-censored-websites-inside-cat-videos/524247/?utm_source=atltw&amp;single_page=true
======
Aaron1011
Here's the website for Slitheen (the project described in the article):
[https://crysp.uwaterloo.ca/software/slitheen/](https://crysp.uwaterloo.ca/software/slitheen/)

------
rdl
This is an interesting idea, but it depends on Decoy Routing.

Decoy routing (in the sense of expecting someone to let State (== NSA) run
some code on their biggest backbone routers) seems basically unworkable --
both technically and politically. I don't understand why anyone pushes it,
except for people trying to find an excuse to give USG access to their
backbone under some pretense.

You could deploy this in a more workable "domain fronting" model, vs. the
decoy routing model, though. In that case, especially if the sites are user
generated content sites, you wouldn't need the active cooperation of anyone --
neither site operator nor backbone network operator.

------
amelius
See also: [1]

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steganography](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steganography)

------
tedmiston
Direct link to Slitheen research paper with diagrams -
[https://crysp.uwaterloo.ca/software/slitheen/slitheen-
paper....](https://crysp.uwaterloo.ca/software/slitheen/slitheen-paper.pdf)

------
H4CK3RM4N
Would something like this lead to text-centred sites coming back?

